# Gross/Creepy Food Names



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I am looking for some gross/creepy food names for our Halloween party. We are having an outside party...with the frontyard having a graveyard theme and the backyard having a haunted garden theme...with possessed pumpkins/rats and giant spiders (I know its kind of a miss mash but we cant have it too scary for the little ones). Here is the menu:

Chili
Served with....Shredded Cheese, Sour Cream, Green Onions &
Oyster Crackers
Cheese Ball & Crackers (could shape the cheese ball like a brain)

OR

Warm Cheese Dip & Tortilla Chips

Pumpkin Roll

Brownies

Punch (Red)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe you could add some of those little cocktail franks ( lil' smokies) to the chili. Carve them a bit (cutting out a little indent for a finger nail & making scores for knuckles) Call it dead man's stew . Red punch, simply call it a blood bath (if you wanna go the extra step, serve the punch in one of those metal wash tubs or even a baby tub....throw a rubber duckie in there too  ) Make cream cheese swirled brownies, but tint the cream cheese orange and call em scream cheese brownies.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the good ideas...I really like the brownie idea  But I may just have to do them all, hahaha


----------

